# ? on RWS Diana 34 .22



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

They ae selling these at my sporting good store fore 175$ wich is in my price range. On he box it says the gun will shoot 800 fps. is this powerfull enough to kill rabbit, squirles, and birds? Is this gun reliable? Thanks for the help!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

use some good penetrting pellets and it will be enough, dont know about dependability though


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks! do you think it could kill crows? they are real pests around here


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't know. I never hunted crows. Might wan't to make sure it's legal. Check it out on the dove and crow forum.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I own that gun and have took out squirrels starlings and a crow with it geat acuracy and powerful enough to thwack them very depenebility.

the only downside is the recoil


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I just got a $30 pellet gun with maximum of 600 fps. It is a ten pump and with five pumps I have already gotten a squirell at five yards and a starling at fifteen. The starling dropped dead and didn't flap it's wings or anything.


----------

